# Up date on my small solar set up.----- Improvements



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

As some of you know I have a small solar set up. It will run the lights, TV, Computer and small appliances.
But not The washer and dryer water pump or anything that really sucks up the juice.
It's a great budget set up for a black out emergency. But I added to it. With 3 batteries and 3 100 watt panels
it was just right. I could use it at night for about 6-8 hours lights, TV, computer and the next day if it was a sunny
day the batteries would be back to fully charged and ready to go by night fall. I wanted to beef it up just a little for 
when TSHTF because I anticipate the demand for electric will rise for communications and just more of a demand
for electric when the grid goes down. Plus when that happens I have some people that will be joining me here at my
BO location. So I added two more batteries and it seems I crossed a line. (opps) I can run my solar electric set up a lot longer at night but then the 3 - 100 watt panels have a hard time fully charging all 6 batteries back up by nightfall.
Especially this time of year when we have less hours of intense sun light. I have two 265 watt panels that I'm 
going to add one at a time and see what happens. It will be interesting to see what happens as we get less 
and less sunlight hours. When tshtf and my guest join me I'm sure the demand for power will increase might 
as well get ready for it. 

A lot of the time I see someone asking how to figure the ratio of how many batteries per watts of solar panels.
( A ******* rule of thumb )
For me my ******* ratio goes like this,, For every 100 watts of solar panels I need 1 Walmart deep cycle battery.
The good one that shows 114 hrs @ 1 a. I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Good stuff. Thanks for the update. Try looking at Amps instead of watts. Might help you out or at least give you another reference point. A rule of thumb, or boaters ******* theory, is to have charging amp capacity equal to 25-50% of your battery amp capacity.


----------



## OmegaMan (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm guessing you have your solar panels facing South? If your panels are lying flat, they will not work as well during the winter months. There are charts available to tell you what the angle of your panels should be, according to your latitude and the time of year.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Question. Aren't the 1--watt batteries 12VDC & the 265watt panels 24VDC ???


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Interesting thread and I will have to follow along on this project. 

Im looking at my truck right now and thinking I need to get a camper top on top of it, you know the flush fit level with the cab roof type. I wanted to out fit the back of it with some storage boxes, a few LED lights and a outlet or two. While I was looking at it with a eye to survival and bugging out, I was also looking at it with a eye mainly towards camping and such. I am still very much in the planning stages of this but your project should prove very helpful in my planning mine!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

OmegaMan,,,,
The angel of the panels are adjustable and they face the correct direction. And they are very easy to clean the snow off of.
It's really a slick set up. I wish I could take credit for it but it was designed by the members of this forum.
This set up is cheap, effective, And nearly trouble and maintenance free. (check the water once a month) 
Also the panels will swing all the way up flat under the roof for protection when we have a bad storm


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> Question. Aren't the 1--watt batteries 12VDC & the 265watt panels 24VDC ???


 Ok so this is my chance to look like I all about solar stuff But,,,,,,,I don't know much. 
I think the panels are 12 volt 100 watts they are just for charging 12 volt batteries

The panels I have to add to this system are I think 37 volt but with the correct controller all most any panels can be 
used with 12 volt batteries I use whats called a mppt controller.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Interesting thread and I will have to follow along on this project.
> 
> Im looking at my truck right now and thinking I need to get a camper top on top of it, you know the flush fit level with the cab roof type. I wanted to out fit the back of it with some storage boxes, a few LED lights and a outlet or two. While I was looking at it with a eye to survival and bugging out, I was also looking at it with a eye mainly towards camping and such. I am still very much in the planning stages of this but your project should prove very helpful in my planning mine!


This would make a really cool project,, So much you could do to make a small camper top a livable mobile bov.
maybe a small inverter? have a 120 volt plug in? Small oil,wood or charcoal stove? no bigger than a coffee can would be sufficient. -- independent battery with a small solar cell for charging it? 
When you get ready to work on it make a post looking for suggestions. Why beat your head against the wall when all you need to do is ask and listen? ---- that's what I did and I think my stuff came out pretty cool

this is one drawing someone worked out for me ,,,,,Thanks by the way

I even had people draw up plans for my solar set up. And a ton of great ideas form members


----------

